# Recomendation



## canman (Feb 16, 2007)

What is the best method for carrying your rifle/shotgun on your UTV?ATV ? Are the plastic gun boots mounted on the back of the seats or the old 2 weapon bolt to the floor better ? Also any place better to order them from THANKS CM:texasflag


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

canman said:


> What is the best method for carrying your rifle/shotgun on your UTV?ATV ? Are the plastic gun boots mounted on the back of the seats or the old 2 weapon bolt to the floor better ? Also any place better to order them from THANKS CM:texasflag


I have the Coleman Single Fin Handlebar Racks. I just mount them to the front rack and not on the handlebars. I run two pairs, one for rifle and one for shotgun. Never had an issue with them. I would say this is the best one for the 4 wheelers but would go with the big gun boot for a UTV with more mounting options. The gun boot mount on a 4 wheeler takes up way too much real estate. I think I have seen the ones I got at Cabelas. Would have to google it


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

I have the floor mount and really like it. I did add a brace to the dash as the floor is plastic and allowed for allot of vibration


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

The plastic gun boots keep the dust off of the rifles and scopes and they don't get bumped around as much.

They're expensive but worth it to me.

TH


----------



## canman (Feb 16, 2007)

*thanks*

to the couple that replied to my question on /about gun holders cm


----------

